# Badminton...



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Any players here? I use to play in HS and have been itching for the past while to get back into it. Perhaps a badminton night...LOL!


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

I havn't played since HS either, man that was fun! If the location is handy and someone has a spair racket... I'm there


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

I play badminton at a club and for my school team. I have no idea of what hs mean. I recently got a new yonex 900 power racket and its awsome.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

HS=High School.

My last year in HS (1988) I played w/Carbonex 21 in singles and Black Knight 939 in doubles&mixed. I still have them and a surviving BK 801. I had a Cab8, BK909 and at least 2 more BK 801's but I don't know where the heck they disappeared to.

Ancient racquets by todays standards I guess. The Yonex Nanospeeds and ArmorTecs feel pretty sweet. Right now I can't justify buying them since I haven't played for QUITE awhile...LOL!

Chompy: I have a spare, just need to find a place to play .


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Mr.S: Sounds like you have a racquet that really suits you. What strings are excellent these days as my racquets should be restrung after "sleeping" all these years. How many lbs do you have it strung at?


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

Well it depends what type of performance you want.

The strings below are the products of yonex

*Duribility (For those who want the strings to last a long time):*
Nanogy 95 (0.69mm)- great repulsion united to high durability. Suited for the players who are looking for the speed and durability.

Bg 70pro (0.70mm)- provides superior tension-holding properties while providing a solid feel which the tension will last for a long time.

BG 65 Ti (0.70mm)- provides sharp and comfortable feel at impact. Designed for hard hitters. It is coated with some titanium compund

BG 65 (0.70mm)- it is an all around string great for any performance

*High Hitting sound (for the people who loves the sound of a smash):*
BG 85(0.67mm)- ultimate repulsion power with a sharp touch.

BG 68 Ti(0.68mm) - a clear sound at impact and have a sharp and comfortable feel. Designed for control players.

*High repulsion (For those who likes a lot of power in their shots):*
BG 80(0.68mm)- gives players greater power for smashes

Bg 66 (0.66mm)- ultimate repulsion power and clear hitting sound.

As for the tension it is better to ask the person who is going to string for you for what is recommanded for the racket and how you play.

Some people knows how to give power towards their shots so they don't need very high tension.

Some people like me and some other people we still need to practice a lot to know how much power we can give so we would use higher tension.

The tension for the string should be more than 20 pounds but less than 25 if you are like me.

I hope this would help.

Chris


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Thx for the up to date info, Chris. Back then we only had about half of the string selection. I recall everyone was into the graphite strings back in the 80's. They were prone to breaking w/the hard hitters...LOL!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm _down_

I suck though... but I like playing I've just never done enough of it to 
"un"suck. Happy to learn if you (and anyone else interested) put up with me until I get good at it.

LMK


----------

